# Selling presets | help!



## soulshinephotographer (Nov 18, 2019)

I am selling presets on Etsy. I have figured out how to create them and save them but when I then try to group them together and put one zipped folder with them all, the file is to big. Even compressed.
I then un-zip the files on my computer and try to email them so I can get them off my phone but I can only do one at a time because it’s too big of a file.
Is this normal? How do I get all the presets in one file small enough to upload onto Etsy.
Even when I try to resize them and save them all over again, when they get on my phone in Lightroom it doesn’t work.
I’m so confused!
Please someone help me figure this out, I’ve been at it for hours and days.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 18, 2019)

Are you sure you know how to create and save presets? A preset is a text file, so it's tiny. My presets are something like 4 KB at most...


----------



## soulshinephotographer (Nov 18, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> Are you sure you know how to create and save presets? A preset is a text file, so it's tiny. My presets are something like 4 KB at most...


Maybe I don’t, I’m not 100% sure. This is my first time.
This is how I did it.
I created and saved 12 presets. I then applied a preset to a photo and right clicked exported to DNG.
Is that right?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 18, 2019)

soulshinephotographer said:


> Maybe I don’t, I’m not 100% sure. This is my first time.
> This is how I did it.
> I created and saved 12 presets. I then applied a preset to a photo and right clicked exported to DNG.
> Is that right?


That means you are saving a DNG, not a preset. I know that people use DNG's to distribute presets for people who only use Lightroom on an iPhone. A DNG is about 1 MB in size and you can't compress that much more in a zip file.

If you want to distribute the presets themselves -for people who use Lightroom desktop or Lightroom Classic- then there is no reason to export a DNG. Right-click on the preset and choose 'Export'. That will save the preset as an .XMP file.


----------



## soulshinephotographer (Nov 20, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> That means you are saving a DNG, not a preset. I know that people use DNG's to distribute presets for people who only use Lightroom on an iPhone. A DNG is about 1 MB in size and you can't compress that much more in a zip file.
> 
> If you want to distribute the presets themselves -for people who use Lightroom desktop or Lightroom Classic- then there is no reason to export a DNG. Right-click on the preset and choose 'Export'. That will save the preset as an .
> 
> ...


----------



## soulshinephotographer (Nov 20, 2019)

soulshinephotographer said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Johan Elzenga said:
> ...


----------



## carolrawlings (Dec 16, 2019)

As far as I can tell, the DNG file is just a "container" for the preset.  You can create a DNG file from a small jpg which creates a small DNG file.  Try applying the preset to a small jpg (I used 1000 long side) then export that as the DNG with preset.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 16, 2019)

carolrawlings said:


> As far as I can tell, the DNG file is just a "container" for the preset.  You can create a DNG file from a small jpg which creates a small DNG file.  Try applying the preset to a small jpg (I used 1000 long side) then export that as the DNG with preset.


The DNG is indeed just a container, but whether or not you can use a jpeg as start file depends on the preset. If the presets also applies a specific raw file, or sets the white balance to a specific value, then you can’t use a jpeg because those options are not available for a non-raw file.


----------

